# AuSable between Foot Dam and the Lake



## anthvent (Sep 28, 2009)

I am heading to Oscoda this weekend and Im bring my Kayak. I plan to paddle between Foot dam and the Lake this will be the first time I do this. I was wondering are float permits needed for this (like the PM) if so how do I acquire a permit? Any fishing tips you may have for that section would be great. I am not asking for detail just tips. 

Thanks for your help.

AnthVent


----------



## bugsnbrowtinesm (Aug 1, 2013)

anthvent said:


> I am heading to Oscoda this weekend and Im bring my Kayak. I plan to paddle between Foot dam and the Lake this will be the first time I do this. I was wondering are float permits needed for this (like the PM) if so how do I acquire a permit? Any fishing tips you may have for that section would be great. I am not asking for detail just tips.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> AnthVent


I dont think you need a permit (dont quote me on that though) and we floated that section last weekend and fishing was decent despite crazy numbers of other kayakers/tubers/everything else. Olive and black worked good.


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

anthvent said:


> I am heading to Oscoda this weekend and I&#8217;m bring my Kayak. I plan to paddle between Foot dam and the Lake this will be the first time I do this. I was wondering are float permits needed for this (like the PM) if so how do I acquire a permit? Any fishing tips you may have for that section would be great. I am not asking for detail just tips.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> AnthVent


 
No, you don't need a permit for any stretch of the Au Sable. The PM and Pine are designated national wild and scenic rivers, and the USFS requires fishermen to obtain permits before launching or retrieving from federal access sites. The reason? So the river will stay wild and scenic for the canoe liveries and their hard partying (not that there's anything wrong with that) patrons. I did that stretch with my kids a few weeks ago, lots of smallmouth and pike...


----------



## Fishndude (Feb 22, 2003)

No permit required. Lots of places you can spot a vehicle, and takeout in town. 10.5 miles from the dam to the mouth. It is a nice river to paddle. 
Mostly Bass and Pike at this time of year. You might find some Kings in the lower parts of the river, in deeper holes.


----------



## ausable_steelhead (Sep 30, 2002)

That stretch is full of smallmouth and walleye, as well as some nice pike. The walleye are almost always near or in wood during daylight, so you gotta be willing to snag up. Deep, slow holes are best. Bring leeches and forget about crawlers; unless you like catching 8-12" smallies every cast. Chubs/shiners from the river also work well...fish it all on light line and #8 or 6's for hooks...


----------



## Ralph Smith (Apr 1, 2003)

anthvent said:


> I am heading to Oscoda this weekend and I&#8217;m bring my Kayak. I plan to paddle between Foot dam and the Lake this will be the first time I do this. I was wondering are float permits needed for this (like the PM) if so how do I acquire a permit? Any fishing tips you may have for that section would be great. I am not asking for detail just tips.
> 
> Thanks for your help.
> 
> AnthVent


Used to do ALOT of canoeing years back all over the state when they come out with those permits, and had a few run ins with some officers. Lets just say they weren't happy. You don't need a permit at all on any river in the state as long as you put in and pull out on state land, or private property. The permit isn't for the river since no one owns the water, its for access across the Fedral land and fedral access points. Canoed from grayling all the way to lake huron in 2 back to back years(half each year). Was a great time, week long trip each time. No problem with portaging around Dams either, no permits for that. Great times and memories.


----------



## anthvent (Sep 28, 2009)

Thanks for the info looks like it is going to be a great weekend I cant wait.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Burksee (Jan 15, 2003)

I'm sure you had a good time but how'd you do fishing?


----------

